# Memorial from Central Carolina Presbytery



## tcalbrecht (Jul 6, 2006)

According to the report of the PCA Stated Clerk, the "Standing Judicial Commission announced that it has accepted a memorial from Central Carolina Presbytery concerning Louisiana Presbytery´s investigation of one of its ministers on those theological issues. An SJC hearing on the memorial will be held October 19 at the Old Peachtree PCA in Duluth, Georgia (Greater Atlanta)."

Does anyone know if there is a copy of that memorial online?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 6, 2006)

It is probably someplace.

See pages 117-120 of the GA Comissioner's Handbook. See also p. 2001 for the same detail as from the Stated Clerk: "Case 2006-02 was not completed in time for the SJC March meeting and awaits a final determination by the full SJC in October 2006."


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> It is probably someplace.
> 
> See pages 117-120 of the GA Comissioner's Handbook. See also p. 2001 for the same detail as from the Stated Clerk: "Case 2006-02 was not completed in time for the SJC March meeting and awaits a final determination by the full SJC in October 2006."



Sadly, I have no access to a commissioner's handbook at this time.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 6, 2006)

I know one commissioner who was sent (instead of a loose-leaf book) a CD with the handbook on it. So, I know this material exists in electronic form.


----------

